# “ Recommended for you “ has started a surge of follow-up posts on ancient threads.



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Since the new course, this “ Recommended for you “ has started a surge of follow-up posts on ancient threads.

Don’t get me wrong, I m the first to encourage the use of the archives (which are now languishing a bit because the search engine is really working very badly unless you know a lot about a thread (who posted and how many years ago in which month) in order to use the advanced search....

Now, “ Recommended for you “ pops up first for most people and they see a title which may entice them and little do they notice, this was a thread started by someone no longer around (G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!) the forum, and here you go, the fingers are faster than the eye and an old thread is brought back to life, for the wrong reasons, not because one searched the archives, but because it was there.

I understand suggesting relevant threads, but as a standard opening page I’d prefer one whit a bit more up to date threads.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Of all people ... YOU discouraging posting on old threads? 

Who are you, and what have you done with the real Milandro??

"...for the wrong reasons ..."


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


----------



## 1saxman (Feb 3, 2003)

'(G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!)'

Just because the originator may be dead is no reason to not be able to enjoy what they wrote. And exactly whom is harmed by 'dredging up old posts' as long as someone needs or wants to add to it?


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Note we have some updates rolling out shortly to tweak the settings on Recommended Reading,

Jeff M


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

datsaxman said:


> Of all people ... YOU discouraging posting on old threads?
> 
> Who are you, and what have you done with the real Milandro??
> 
> "...for the wrong reasons ..."


 beleive me the irony of this is not lost on me, I was the first to say, however , there are reasons and there are reasons, one thing is I want o know or start a new thread on something , then I look it up on the search engine (which is really pitiful at the moment said by one the most convinced search engine user of this forum, if I may call myself that! ) and then I follow up an ancient thread (no problem with it, I've always encouraged it, as you all know) but to jump on a thread just because the forum has recommended it today , out of the blue, is a different thing.



soybean said:


> This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


Precisely my point

@ Vs Jeff M, Thank you, we are all waiting for these updates, just sharing my perplexities


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Legislating morality is a tricky business. Good luck with it.

Your comment about not noticing the dates was funny though. Most folks actually do notice.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

datsaxman said:


> Your comment about not noticing the dates was funny though. Most folks actually do notice.


Do they?









calling all pros! what have you practiced over the years?


Long tones were/are huge for me (I consider overtones to be Long tones, Part 2...). When I seriously and methodically starting working on these, it felt like someone had given me the Secret Owners Manual on how to play the sax... As for licks and whatnot: I'd think of a musical phrase I thought...




www.saxontheweb.net





"Say something once, why say it again?" - David Byrne.

On the other hand, what is the statute of limitations on threads? What's the difference between Zombie and Phoenix threads?

All this raises so many new questions.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I am not legislating nor is this about morality but it is something that happened to me and others, and this shows precisely what I meant


soybean said:


> This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I agree with milandro, it all depends on the context


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

1saxman said:


> '(G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!)'
> 
> Just because the originator may be dead is no reason to not be able to enjoy what they wrote. And exactly whom is harmed by 'dredging up old posts' as long as someone needs or wants to add to it?


I actually enjoy the prompts to older threads. I think it opens up some avenues of discussion that might not have occurred to me or the OP. It's nice to see posts from those who aren't posting for one reason or another ie. gary and JazzIsAll come to mind. I saw posts from those two guys the other day and found them insightful and worth the read.


----------



## ving (May 9, 2003)

I agree, I actually like seeing those old posts come to the fore. Maybe if the recommended for you posts were marked more boldly or differently it would help, it’s pretty easy right now to scroll down and unwittingly start reading an ancient thread. But even then, everything I’ve read has still be relevant and insightful so no loss.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

The forum knows all............obey the forum.


----------



## Sakshama (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm lost in the new forum and it seems I can't find my way around. Am I growing too old to change or some improvements are not improvements at all. What is the benefit to shuffle the features around and lose some useful ones? Of course, you will be answering a 2005 tread. I was about to buy a mouthpiece, a great deal in 2007 and the search works a month back. If they can offer the old forum as it was I would take it any time any day. This will alienate me since all its practicality is lost as I have to learn to walk again. If you change, introduce the changes slowly without changing the concept. 
Sakshama


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Btw @VSadmin, I suggested elsewhere to remove the marketplace posts in the "recommended reading" - however they work really well when looking at another post in the marketplace, as it seems to suggest the same mouthpiece, or saxophone or whatever. This gives a bit of history of what things have sold for in the past which is useful.


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

Sakshama said:


> I'm lost in the new forum and it seems I can't find my way around. Am I growing too old to change or some improvements are not improvements at all. What is the benefit to shuffle the features around and lose some useful ones? Of course, you will be answering a 2005 tread. I was about to buy a mouthpiece, a great deal in 2007 and the search works a month back. If they can offer the old forum as it was I would take it any time any day. This will alienate me since all its practicality is lost as I have to learn to walk again. If you change, introduce the changes slowly without changing the concept.
> Sakshama


A great many of us feel this way. Its a bit like finding yourself stuck with a foreign web browser that doesn't function in the matter you're used to. This new forum is "fancier" to the eyes but more crude in its functionality. Attaching images is easier but you need to sift your way through the numerous sub-forums which were once all on the page to see. I'm finding my way around but nowhere near as quickly or as efficiently IMHO


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

To repeat, the overall fots for this forum are set rather unfriendly to the eyes. They should be changed if possible.

The Font for the date of posts should be made bold or somehow more visually obvious. Yes, time will help a little but its darned hard to read.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Sigmund451 said:


> To repeat, the overall fots for this forum are set rather unfriendly to the eyes. They should be changed if possible.
> 
> The Font for the date of posts should be made bold or somehow more visually obvious. Yes, time will help a little but its darned hard to read.


I find the fonts OK, but wouldn't mind a change either. I agree that something about the design makes everything blend together a bit, so it's a bit difficult to find stuff. The Cafe forum solves this much better, it's easy to see types of content separated.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

You probably mean the default settings ( and they may be small or thin on a portable device )

*you can make bold* you can change the size You can change font 

I also chose the " dark mode" and I don't mind it but I would understand if instead of being black it would be some sort of tobacco (or anything else) to reduce the glare of the contrasting white

I do particularly like the orange but I suppse that if one is colorblind (and there are members who are)  *then you won't see this very well*


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

The whole idea of “ Recommended for you “ in the Marketplace is absurd. Who cares about stuff for sale back in 2005?


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Agreed. One size fits all mentality does not fit there. So ignore it?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I am not sure that recommended for you is the same for everyone . Is it not that it is based on your posting or searching ?
I do see only very few ads there and they are recent (now 14 hours ago a bunch of ads with mouthpieces and 21 hours ago a King Super 20)

Difficult to ignore something that pops up on the opening page of the forum


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

V1 Recommendation Systems


If you haven’t seen it already, we have started rolling out a recommended reading section for our threads! While the recommender system is at a very naive stage, it marks a new milestone for our (currently very virtually distanced) office at VerticalScope! VerticalScope is introducing applied...




www.onefora.com





And this video explains more:






Whatever you think, you need to feed back to @VSadmin (again, I cannot change anything)

I personally would prefer What's New


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

the algorithm that governs the recommended for you thing supposes to know me better that I do myself . I am afraid it doesn’t , even though we have acquainted ech other only recently . ( at the moment it presents me the threads that I’ve participated to, for the most part, but I really like to see what others wrote)

I too would prefer “ what’s new “ on the homepage


----------



## bvhoyweg (Apr 16, 2016)

milandro said:


> I too would prefer " what's new " on the homepage


I use the shortcut from the what's new button
Clicking on it and using this as a reference is too late
You have to use other mouse button and copy link address.

So I always arrive on the list with new messages.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

datsaxman said:


> Agreed. One size fits all mentality does not fit there. So ignore it?


Ignore it? Bah ha ha ha ha. Modus operandi is to complain. Obligatory emoticon here <🤪>.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

One of my (many) superpowers is that I cannot see emoticons on this parsimonios screen. 

As a fellow complainer, I am sure it was hilarious.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, since no one appears to want the "recommended for you", why can't we just tell VSAdmin to delete it?


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

I sort of like it.


----------



## rzzzzz (Aug 29, 2011)

i don't know. with this new page and first glance you see numbers like 2 million and 56K on one side and a topic about surge on the other, and the first thing to come to mind is...


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

bvhoyweg said:


> I use the shortcut from the what's new button
> Clicking on it and using this as a reference is too late
> You have to use other mouse button and copy link address.
> 
> So I always arrive on the list with new messages.


Can you explain the steps you took, please ?? (honest question, not being a wiseguy here).

When you say you 'arrive on the list with new messages' do you mean THIS page ?:










...or do you mean THIS page ?:










Because the latter is what we used to get when we clicked on "What's New" or "Recent Activity" tabs back in the old days. 
But the former is what we now get when we click on the new "New" button.

Sorry I realize this is a digression from this thread's topic....but if someonbe has discovered a way to get to image B by navigating to it from another Forum page....without just bookmarking that page..... I would like to know.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

At least half of recent postings are people inadvertently replying to requests for info.... from ten years ago!

Just now I saw some poor schlemihl asking "Does Runyon still have single reed mouthpieces for bassoon and oboe" based on a claim from someone at Runyon that "we're still in business!".. except that it was from 2014.

Please, please, please, please KILL this freaking "Recommended for You Necro-Thread Resurrector"!!!!!


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Or folks could just read the dates.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Please address all of such request to @VSadmin

I understand the frustration (trust me) but just starting a thread is not the best way to do this. We (SOTW staff) may see it but that's all and we cannot do anything about it any more.

Direct contact with the owner VS is the best thing to do.

We (SOTW staff) are doing our best in this difficult time for all.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

I like them. If you don't like them ignore them.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

I like them too when they're relevant. People will learn to read the dates, and it's often better to keep an old (relevant) thread alive than start yet another one on the same topic.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

A consensus of one?


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Pete Thomas said:


> Please address all of such request to @VSadmin
> 
> I understand the frustration (trust me) but just starting a thread is not the best way to do this. We (SOTW staff) may see it but that's all and we cannot do anything about it any more.
> 
> ...


And how am I supposed to do THAT?


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

OK, I think I figured out how to address "VSadmin" directly. 

Silly me, thinking a forum "Forum Problems and Reports" was a suitable venue for discussing forum problems and reports.

I have to say, this update-for-the-sake-of-updating is pretty much 100% negative so far.

Sorry, Pete, I know you can't do a thing about it.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

@Pete Thomas how do we/they (if you know) keep track of change requests? Also how do we make sure that there's consensus around them?


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

malteof said:


> I like them too when they're relevant. People will learn to read the dates, and it's often better to keep an old (relevant) thread alive than start yet another one on the same topic.


And that's the problem. 99% I have looked at are no longer relevant. Most have less than 5 replies = DOA. Especially when you consider a post having more than 5000 views.. seriously 5000 views and only one reply. OK two if you count the 0P.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

malteof said:


> @Pete Thomas how do we/they (if you know) keep track of change requests? Also how do we make sure that there's consensus around them?


If you don't get a reply or acknowledgment. They have basically told you to go pound sand.
if you do get a reply that says "that's nice", thank you.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Apparently the update was for the sake of $$$, not "just to update". 

I find the changes a mixed bag. Not all bad, but certainly not all good.

ZERO chance they are going to "go back", so ask/demand/complain if you like.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

turf3 said:


> OK, I think I figured out how to address "VSadmin" directly.


Yes you either put an @ symbol in front of the (exact) username or maybe the contact us form at the bottom of the page


malteof said:


> @Pete Thomas how do we/they (if you know) keep track of change requests?


I don't know, you'd have to ask them


datsaxman said:


> ZERO chance they are going to "go back", so ask/demand/complain if you like.


I agree, there is no chance they will go back to the old vbulletin software. Asking to do that will get nowhere. Giving feedback on the changes is the best way to go, but I'm not sure _demanding_ is a good strategy. Politely asking is good, along with rational explanations of your reasons.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

There have been some pretty strident reactions. Exaggerations, hand wringing, etc.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

turf3 said:


> At least half of recent postings are people inadvertently replying to requests for info.... from ten years ago!
> Just now I saw some poor schlemihl asking "Does Runyon still have single reed mouthpieces for bassoon and oboe" based on a claim from someone at Runyon that "we're still in business!".. except that it was from 2014.
> Please, please, please, please KILL this freaking "Recommended for You Necro-Thread Resurrector"!!!!!


Your feedback is how we make changes and upgrades. Your concern is not unique and the developers have been working on helping to better build out the recommended reading products. We have changes coming soon. We will continue to collect feedback on this to share with the dev team.
-Philip


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

datsaxman said:


> Apparently the update was for the sake of $$$, not "just to update".
> 
> I find the changes a mixed bag. Not all bad, but certainly not all good.
> 
> ZERO chance they are going to "go back", so ask/demand/complain if you like.


Well it's extremely obvious the site is now owned by a business. Not hobbyist/interest site as it was with Harry.

I find that changes a mixed bag also. Especially considering VS had so much to work with. That being years of habits / activity of the membership. The disruption has discouraged activity and membership engaging. It's afternoon Friday and only 26 members online. In two weeks I don't think I've seen membership exceed 30 online.

If VS is not following their own website they are a business failure. They had years of experience to learn from before pulling the trigger on the new form. They had the opportunity to question membership during due diligence. Not a chance in hell I am wasting my time offering information they already have / had.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

"Recommended For You" would do well to suggest threads that are:

1) Prioritized toward more recent content.
2) Greater number of replies.

It is a potentially useful feature, but kind of a haphazard joke at the moment. 
There *is* some useful stuff in there.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Harri. Harri Rautiainen. Top right, every page.

Business takeovers, even small ones, often proceed in this way.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

VSadmin said:


> Your feedback is how we make changes and upgrades. Your concern is not unique and the developers have been working on helping to better build out the recommended reading products. We have changes coming soon. We will continue to collect feedback on this to share with the dev team.
> -Philip


how about offering an opt out for the recommended reading.



datsaxman said:


> It is a potentially useful feature, but kind of a haphazard joke at the moment.
> There *is* some useful stuff in there.


Personally I would rather see a great functioning search/advanced search feature.
It's my understanding SOTW is the worlds largest archive of Saxophone information.
So yeah there is some useful stuff in there.....A sax researcher's Paradise.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

PigSquealer said:


> how about offering an opt out for the recommended reading.
> Personally I would rather see a great functioning search/advanced search feature.
> It's my understanding SOTW is the worlds largest archive of Saxophone information.
> So yeah there is some useful stuff in there.....A sax researcher's Paradise.


I will pass on this feedback.

-Philip


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

PigSquealer said:


> Personally I would rather see a great functioning search/advanced search feature.
> It's my understanding SOTW is the worlds largest archive of Saxophone information.
> So yeah there is some useful stuff in there.....A sax researcher's Paradise.


Can you give me examples of subjects you are searching that are not showing up? It would like to replicate this so I can report on it. 
-Philip


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

datsaxman said:


> "Recommended For You" would do well to suggest threads that are:
> 
> 1) Prioritized toward more recent content.
> 2) Greater number of replies.
> ...


It will get better. 
-Philip


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

If "Recommended Threads" were made optional, that would help.

However, overall the experience with the new site is 99% negative for me - and I've participated in various discussion forums using vastly different software for well over 20 years.

My issue with the new site is that reading or interacting is like viewing the world through a straw. It's more than different - it's awkward and frustrating. 

My only hope now is to find a Word Game site on the internet that's got a great saxophone discussion forum on the side.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Where do you guys see "Recommended for You"? I don't see it anywhere and I have been looking for the last 10 minutes.......


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Bottom of this page.. "Recommended Reading".

Takes up a whole screen on my computer. Typically five old threads.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

I called it Recommended for You as that is the thread title.


----------



## HeavyWeather77 (May 15, 2004)

I know I've stated this in the primary software migration thread, but... I agree that the algorithmically curated feed is a bad choice for a landing page. I just immediately click on "new," so that's a workaround I'm ok with, but I'd love it if the "saxontheweb.net" address directed either there or to the main forum directory.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm sure there is plenty of room for improvement and hopefully it will evolve in that direction. I'm so used to working around all kinds of distractions/ads, etc, on the internet that I just try to navigate to what I'm interested in.

In this case, the "recommended for you" thing, I just immediately click on "full forum listing" link, to the right, and move on from there.


----------



## Reet McVouty (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, sooner or later the "Recommended Reading" section will render itself useless. People will just start ignoring it because they'll know these posts are outdated and for the most part irrelevant.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

PigSquealer said:


> Not a chance in hell I am wasting my time offering information they already have / had.





VSadmin said:


> I will pass on this feedback.
> -Philip


Just don't expect any emails or PC's from me. All my comments will be public.

While you're passing along feedback. Ask the question why "forum listings" and "following" is on two different Selection menus. shouldn't that be under my avatar? After all these are my personal choices.

lastly what is the definition of three dots ⚪⚪⚪ ?‍♂
change that to "?" after all it is a Saxophone website. Appropriate theme appreciated.

click on the ?
click on the three dots ?


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

VSadmin said:


> Can you give me examples of subjects you are searching that are not showing up? It would like to replicate this so I can report on it.
> -Philip


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

VSadmin said:


> Can you give me examples of subjects you are searching that are not showing up? It would like to replicate this so I can report on it.
> -Philip


----------



## mbishop752 (Sep 3, 2020)

This thread is at the top of my "recommended for you" list


----------



## Manitou (Dec 11, 2015)

datsaxman said:


> Bottom of this page.. "Recommended Reading".
> 
> Takes up a whole screen on my computer. Typically five old threads.


if you get into the website using a shortcut - use this Sax on the Web Forum or New Posts . if you are using a shortcut and it's the same as what you were using before, it will take you to the dreaded "recommended for you" page.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Manitou said:


> if you get into the website using a shortcut - use this Sax on the Web Forum or New Posts . if you are using a shortcut and it's the same as what you were using before, it will take you to the dreaded "recommended for you" page.


By shortcut, I assume you mean waht I call bookmark or favourite (depending on browser terminology)

The site URL has changed from subdomain and that old URL redirects to the home page.

So the best thing is to change/edit your bookmark/favourite to whatever page you want - whether it is New posts or forum list or my profile  , and so bypass totally the _recommended for you_ stuff.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

We (SOTW staff ex-admins, but now just moderators) do luckily still have the ability to close threads. So it is possible that on a thread by thread basis we could close any thread that appears to have been resurrected by mistake that would have been better left ot rot.

OTOH, some of the revived threads could be useful so I'm not suggesting a blanket closure of these. But maybe it could work if people report any such zombie threads that no loner make sense being discussed now (e.g. if OP has long gone or the info is obsolete)

So please report anything like this (report is very the three dots at top right of post _of course_)

I am always keen on keeping SOTW as democratic and the policies as transparent as possible so please offer your feedback about this either here, or via PM/conversation.


----------



## jthole (Sep 1, 2007)

I have been thinking about this as well; would it technically be possible to grey out thread titles in the recommended list based on their age, and to put the most recent ones (and blackest ones) at the top? That way all info is still there, but it's less tempting for forum beginners (my assumption) to respond to them.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

jthole said:


> I have been thinking about this as well; would it technically be possible to grey out thread titles in the recommended list based on their age, and to put the most recent ones (and blackest ones) at the top? That way all info is still there, but it's less tempting for forum beginners (my assumption) to respond to them.


Hmmm technically, that may be possible, but (I think) is not going to happen. You could give feedback to @VSadmin instead of to us, but I think the way it works is that they do things across all their sites, and not just for the wishes of just one site.

What I"m suggesting here we can do for SOTW, ie close threads on a per thread basis, but as I like to base everything on a consensus of the community, this kind of policy has to remain in the realm of what we SOTW staff has the power to do. Which no longer includes site management beyond typical low level moderator actions such as deleting or closing threads.


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Pete Thomas said:


> close threads on a per thread basis


In that case, why not close everything older than a year or two (if that stops them showing up in suggestions or at least stops people replying to them. I'm sure admin can arrange that) and unlock threads on an individual basis? People can "report" posts and request unlocking.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

lesacks said:


> In that case, why not close everything older than a year or two


That would be possible if we were paid for our time!



lesacks said:


> (if that stops them showing up in suggestions


It wouldn't



lesacks said:


> I'm sure admin can arrange that) and unlock threads on an individual basis?


You'd need to ask admin about that.


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Pete Thomas said:


> That would be possible if we were paid for our time!


I'm sure the devs can do it with a one line database command. 
And, even if they show up, they couldn't be replied to so wouldn't bounce into "what's new"


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

lesacks said:


> I'm sure the devs can do it with a one line database command.


I'm sure they can, but I'm just trying to offer a simple, quick and realistic solution that works well for most members, given what we have.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

VSadmin said:


> Can you give me examples of subjects you are searching that are not showing up? It would like to replicate this so I can report on it.
> -Philip


Read the first post








Chan rescued Charlie's Grafton in a row boat.


https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smithsonian-institution/long-journey-charlie-parker-saxophone-180973393/ (apologies if this yarn has already been discussed on the forum. i searched around a little, and didn't find it.) I'm old enough to remember Hurricane Diana, but not Diane. A year after...




www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## bvhoyweg (Apr 16, 2016)

JayeLID said:


> When you say you 'arrive on the list with new messages' do you mean THIS page ?:
> 
> View attachment 4750
> 
> ...


It is this one I get, And I used the same with the old forum


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this though I am hoping to try to replicate the subjects you are searching for. The words used that are failing your searches would be what I need to replicate what you are experiencing. 
-Philip


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Latest "Recommended Reading": *Please nuke "Recommended for You"!!!!!!*


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

VSadmin said:


> Can you give me examples of subjects you are searching that are not showing up? It would like to replicate this so I can report on it.
> -Philip


Look at the OP's first comment.








Chan rescued Charlie's Grafton in a row boat.


https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smithsonian-institution/long-journey-charlie-parker-saxophone-180973393/ (apologies if this yarn has already been discussed on the forum. i searched around a little, and didn't find it.) I'm old enough to remember Hurricane Diana, but not Diane. A year after...




www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Sacks Of Phones said:


> Latest "Recommended Reading": *Please nuke "Recommended for You"!!!!!!*


Dare I click yes 😬


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Note we have mentioned that we will continue to work on tweaking the "Recommended Reading" section settings and we will not be disabling it.

Jeff M


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

VSadmin said:


> Note we have mentioned that we will continue to work on tweaking the "Recommended Reading" section settings and we will not be disabling it.
> 
> Jeff M


Thanks, I am, not dismissing the qualities of such an adaptive function , I am noticing that the system learns about my activities and searches and it is showing more and more relevant threads, nevertheless , so I anot for scrapping the function, however would certainly prefer to NOT seeing it on the opening page ( in fact I quite like it at the bottom of the pages where it also resides to give, alternative, connected threads to the one I am responding, for example.

AS it happens, now it shows there a 2007 thread about shutting threads after one year inactivity ...


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Just ignore the "Recommended" threads if you don't like to go and read them.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

datsaxman said:


> Agreed. One size fits all mentality does not fit there. So ignore it?


you suggested ignoring already, and we are, but it is difficult to ignore something which is the home page , but I said that before



milandro said:


> ops up on the opening page of the forum


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

???
I manage to ignore the home page just by not going there.

I mean I would have to make a conscious effort to click on the SOTW logo to get to it


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I like to enter from the front door


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> I like to enter from the front door


But why if it causes a problem?

New works best for me but others may like the forum list.

Just use what works best for you. To me the home page would only make sense if I liked the recommended threads


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Andre, if you insist on going to the page that you do not like, there is the problem.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I was joking, I have bookmarked the what’s new page, but anybody just coming to the forum for the first time or through a search will find that page


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

The page that prompts them to examine existing threads? I would think this would align with your main complaint historically.

Namely, encouraging folks to add to existing threads rather than start a new one on a familiar topic. How is this a bad thing?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

datsaxman said:


> Namely, encouraging folks to add to existing threads rather than start a new one on a familiar topic. How is this a bad thing?


It would be great if/when the threads are (more) relevant. We have been told they are working to make it so.

Also milandro was advocating the Google search engine, so not the same thing.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Recommended Reading: War and Peace


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, Andre complained that users were not arriving at the old threads "the right way". Whatever that means.


There are certainly a lot of old threads that deserve to remain dormant. 
There are also a number of potentially useful old threads. Maybe lots of them.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

yes, but people arrive there because they see old threads being shown under their eyes not because (ant his was always my stance) they were looking for something. The search engine now works , in fact , worse than it did before , so if someone, all of a sudden get the idea to open a thread and goes to check if there is one already, chances are that they won’t find it.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Chances are they would never have gone looking in the first place, really.

But yes, it is worse now. Still, I expect that the current Recommended Readings prompt much more interest in old threads than existed before.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

I’m sure activity on recommended for you is due to not being able to find the activity stream. Boredom searching. Membership once came here for socializing, entertainment and information. Camaraderie of Sharing knowledge by participation. I bet money the most popular threads recently have been these complaint threads. Oh excuse me. improvement discussions.


----------



## Pete Kelly (Oct 8, 2018)

I suppose I am fortunate coming to this Forum so late in that I don't miss the old format (I never learnt to navigate it properly) and can just blindly skip along thinking wow, a better aesthetic.


----------



## Enthusiast65 (Apr 15, 2006)

I like landing on the What's new page, which was principally why I was keen on the Tapatalk app, which has the same feature. What's new is a nice browse, and for all it's faults, the new site is immeasurably more adaptive/ responsive and so easier to use on a cell phone, to the extent I may consider ditching Tapatalk.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Enthusiast65 said:


> to the extent I may consider ditching Tapatalk


I agree, for all the little niggles we may have, it is better on mobiles. Good idea to ditch Tapatalk.


----------

